# Please Welcome



## OMGitsJenn (Sep 14, 2013)

My new baby Eileen! I just put my deposit on her after searching endlessly for the right hedgehog and breeder. I'm super excited to bring her home in two weeks and I just hope my cat Rigby will be just as excited as my boyfriend and I (bonus points if you know the connection between Eileen and Rigby )

Now I have two weeks to get everything together SOOOOO does anyone know websites of decently priced CHE lights? That seems to be the only thing I do not have yet!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

In the states, a lot of people use Amazon.

Such a tiny cutie!


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

I bought mine from ThatPetPlace.com and it shipped pretty quickly too. There are some on Amazon.com which if you have the Prime Membership (half price for students in college) you get your items within two days. DrsFosterandSmith.com has a ton of hedgie stuff and I've ordered from them a couple of times.

Your new baby is absolutely precious! Two weeks will seem like forever! I had to wait a whole month for my little bundle of prickly joy. The wait is absolutely and undoubtedly worth it. I can't believe I've waited this long to become a Hedgie Mommy.

Oh do tell us the connection between Rigby and Eileen. I love story hour.


----------



## OMGitsJenn (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks! She's so little!!! I really love that the breeder is letting me set up appointments during the two weeks to come over so I can handle her and begin bonding with her.


----------



## OMGitsJenn (Sep 14, 2013)

lol, the connection behind Rigby and Eileen is a show (more for adults) on Cartoon Network called Regular Show. When we rescued our kitty from the mean streets, we noticed he looked like a raccoon and named him Rigby after that character. His girlfriend on there is a nearly blind mole named Eileen, so after I explained to my boyfriend that hedgies are nearly blind and rely heavily on scent, he was so excited to get a hedgie girl and name her Eileen.

I'm just happy to get another hedgie. I miss my first hedgie to death, but I know he is not hurting anymore


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

She's so cute!


----------



## OMGitsJenn (Sep 14, 2013)

SiouxzieKinz said:


> I bought mine from ThatPetPlace.com and it shipped pretty quickly too. There are some on Amazon.com which if you have the Prime Membership (half price for students in college) you get your items within two days. DrsFosterandSmith.com has a ton of hedgie stuff and I've ordered from them a couple of times.
> 
> Your new baby is absolutely precious! Two weeks will seem like forever! I had to wait a whole month for my little bundle of prickly joy. The wait is absolutely and undoubtedly worth it. I can't believe I've waited this long to become a Hedgie Mommy.
> 
> Oh do tell us the connection between Rigby and Eileen. I love story hour.


Thank you sooooo much!!! :grin: Just purchased a CHE off of Amazon and found a temperature controller on Petco so I don't have to constantly worry about the temperature which is something I was always freaking out about with Galileo. Looks like I'm all set now! Just need to get some snuggle bags and make some fleece liners. I've been sleeping with this little green blanket for the past few weeks so that I can make it into a fleece liner. :lol:

This is also the cage I purchased a few weeks ago. I just haven't set it up yet so my silly kitty doesn't play in it!
http://www.guineapigcagesstore.com/candc-cage-deluxe-wide-large#.UmbRQlNjOt8


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

Absolutely adorable :-D :shock:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------

